# Schmitten/Ts.- Radfahrpartner?



## hinzi (4. Februar 2010)

wollte mal so in die runde fragen ob von euch jemand von hier oben kommt ..also (Schmitten und umgebung) ... habe schon herauslesen können das sich viele an der hohemark treffen und dann losradeln ..(da würde ich  auch gern mal mitfahren) ... aber es wäre halt super wenn es jemanden hier oben geben würde ... 

Danke schonmal für die antworten 

LG hinzi


----------



## taunusflitzer (4. Februar 2010)

moin hinzi,

kommt immer darauf an, was "umgebung" ist ;-)! bad camberg könnte ich anbieten.

fahre aber zu 99% aber in richtung feldberg bzw. deine richtung, sprich bei interresse könnte man sich sicherlich entsprechend treffen und gemeinsam weiterfahren.

was willst du den fahren und "wie"?! 

gruß
th!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hinzi (4. Februar 2010)

bin da recht flexibel mit den routen ... können uns gern irgendwo treffen und die fahrt gemeinsam vortzetzen


----------



## Jimbo8 (5. Februar 2010)

Hallo Hinzi ! Ich komm auch aus Schmitten und fahre meist auf den Feldberg und Altkönig ! Können uns ja mal absprechen ! Gruß Stephan 




hinzi schrieb:


> wollte mal so in die runde fragen ob von euch jemand von hier oben kommt ..also (Schmitten und umgebung) ... habe schon herauslesen können das sich viele an der hohemark treffen und dann losradeln ..(da würde ich  auch gern mal mitfahren) ... aber es wäre halt super wenn es jemanden hier oben geben würde ...
> 
> Danke schonmal für die antworten
> 
> LG hinzi


----------



## hinzi (5. Februar 2010)

Jimbo8 schrieb:


> Hallo Hinzi ! Ich komm auch aus Schmitten und fahre meist auf den Feldberg und Altkönig ! Können uns ja mal absprechen ! Gruß Stephan




sehr gern ..das ist ja super


----------



## wintergriller (5. Februar 2010)

Jimbo8 schrieb:


> Hallo Hinzi ! Ich komm auch aus Schmitten und fahre meist auf den Feldberg und Altkönig ! Können uns ja mal absprechen ! Gruß Stephan



Ich bin auch aus Schmitten! Wohne sogar in derselben Strasse wie Jimbo8 

Gruss,
Daniela


----------



## hinzi (5. Februar 2010)

super jetzt fühle ich mich ja garnicht mehr so alleine ..vllt finden sich ja noch ein paar


----------



## wintergriller (5. Februar 2010)

Fährst du auch im Winter? Bzw. wie sieht es mit Nightrides aus?
Jimbo8 und ich sind Ganzjahres- und Nachtfahrer  

Wie sieht es mit nächstem WE aus? Wenn die Bedingungen halbwegs bikebar sind, werden Jimbo und ich sicherlich zu einer Tour starten!


----------



## hinzi (6. Februar 2010)

wintergriller schrieb:


> Fährst du auch im Winter? Bzw. wie sieht es mit Nightrides aus?
> Jimbo8 und ich sind Ganzjahres- und Nachtfahrer
> 
> Wie sieht es mit nächstem WE aus? Wenn die Bedingungen halbwegs bikebar sind, werden Jimbo und ich sicherlich zu einer Tour starten!




bei einer tour im hellen  wäre ich dabei ...für eine nachtfahrt fehlt mir noch die nötige beleuchtung....


----------



## whitesummer (6. Februar 2010)

Hi hinzi,

bin auch aus Schmitten. Fahre meistens am WE. 
Wenn der Schnee mal wieder weniger ist, melde Dich einfach mal. 
Heute war es auf jeden Fall eine Katastrophe bei dem tiefen Schnee.

Gruss Kilian


----------



## hinzi (6. Februar 2010)

whitesummer schrieb:


> Hi hinzi,
> 
> bin auch aus Schmitten. Fahre meistens am WE.
> Wenn der Schnee mal wieder weniger ist, melde Dich einfach mal.
> ...




hallo kilian

ich melde mich auf jeden fall wenn der schnee weniger geworden ist...aber es soll ja nächste woche weitergehen mit schneefall ...naja mal schauen 

Gruss 
Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roland1 (11. Februar 2010)

Bin aus Schmitten Brombach. Fahre meist am Wochenende Altkönig und Feldberg. Habe durchaus Interesse mit anderen Schmittenern zu fahren

Gruss

Roland


----------



## hinzi (11. Februar 2010)

Roland1 schrieb:


> Bin aus Schmitten Brombach. Fahre meist am Wochenende Altkönig und Feldberg. Habe durchaus Interesse mit anderen Schmittenern zu fahren
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Roland




wir werden ja immer mehr 

jetzt muss sich nur das wetter etwas entspannen..


----------



## wintergriller (12. Februar 2010)

hinzi schrieb:


> wir werden ja immer mehr
> 
> jetzt muss sich nur das wetter etwas entspannen..



Wir haben für´s WE umgeplant: Statt Biken gehen wir Snowboarden!
Vielleicht entspannt sich die Wetterlage ja bis zum nächsten WE Die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt...


----------



## hinzi (25. Februar 2010)

hat es jemand mal wieder versucht zu biken?? geht es gut oder kommt man nur quälend voran?? 

Gruss 
Steffen


----------



## Jimbo8 (26. Februar 2010)

zumindest was man sieht----Flußlandschaften--- aber genaueres müßte man mal kucken!


----------



## taunusflitzer (27. Februar 2010)

habe es heute auf den feldberg versucht und am kastel (weilquelle) aufgegegeben. 

aus richtung hintertaunus ist es bis riedbach frei, dann zwischen mauloff und kittelhütte sulzig (tief) bzw. eisig und dann ab kittelhütte bis rotes kreuz wieder frei. danach war es nur noch quälerei.

wird u.u. von der frankfurter seite anders aussehen, aber von uns hier "hinten" wird das auch noch nen augenblick dauern, bis man komplett durch-/rauffahren kann (uns das gilt dann sicherlich nur für die hauptwege) - naja, geht ja auch einiges in die andere richtung...;-)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hinzi (27. Februar 2010)

hmm so was in der art dacht ich mir schon


----------



## Jimbo8 (17. April 2010)

Will morgen jemand mal Feldberg, Fuchstanz, Altkönig usw. fahren?
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## hinzi (17. April 2010)

Jimbo8 schrieb:


> Will morgen jemand mal Feldberg, Fuchstanz, Altkönig usw. fahren?
> Gruß
> Stephan




da bin ich dabei...wo und wann soll es den los gehen?? 


Ps. war heute wieder auf dem feldberg ... super wetter zum biken

Gruss Steffen


----------



## Jimbo8 (17. April 2010)

wäre 11Uhr REWE_Parkplatz ok? ansonsten Vorschlag für Zeit und Ort.


----------



## hinzi (17. April 2010)

ok 11 uhr am rewe .... werde da sein


----------



## hinzi (18. April 2010)

hatte mit Jimbo8 eine super und ungewollt lange runde(Plattfuss bei mir am Hinterad) im bereich Schmitten-Oberreifenberg- Feldberg-Kleiner Feldberg-Fuchstanz-Altkönig-Roteskreuz und zurück gedreht ...
hat einen riesen spass gemacht ... hoffe das sich bei unserer nächsten ausfahrt noch ein paar mehr schmittener zu uns gesellen ...

LG.
Steffen


----------



## Jimbo8 (18. April 2010)

hinzi schrieb:


> hatte mit Jimbo8 eine super und ungewollt lange runde(Plattfuss bei mir am Hinterad) im bereich Schmitten-Oberreifenberg- Feldberg-Kleiner Feldberg-Fuchstanz-Altkönig-Roteskreuz und zurück gedreht ...
> hat einen riesen spass gemacht ... hoffe das sich bei unserer nächsten ausfahrt noch ein paar mehr schmittener zu uns gesellen ...
> 
> LG.
> Steffen




Kann mich dem nur anschließen

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## KyleKatarn (24. April 2010)

Der Rewe-Parkplatz ist auf jeden Fall ein guter Treffpunkt! Falls Ihr mal wieder eine Runde dreht schreibt ruhig was hier rein! Sollte es zeitlich mal passen schließe ich mich gerne mal an!


----------



## hinzi (25. April 2010)

KyleKatarn schrieb:


> Der Rewe-Parkplatz ist auf jeden Fall ein guter Treffpunkt! Falls Ihr mal wieder eine Runde dreht schreibt ruhig was hier rein! Sollte es zeitlich mal passen schließe ich mich gerne mal an!



ok super


----------



## Jimbo8 (3. Mai 2010)

werden heute, wenn es nicht schüttet, so gegen 17Uhr noch mal eine Feierabendrunde drehen. für Di ist mit Hinzi auch schon vorgemerkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimbo8 (3. Mai 2010)

angesichts des wetters, dann doch morgen nochmal schauen


----------



## hinzi (3. Mai 2010)

Jimbo8 schrieb:


> werden heute, wenn es nicht schüttet, so gegen 17Uhr noch mal eine Feierabendrunde drehen. für Di ist mit Hinzi auch schon vorgemerkt.




freu mich schon gaaaanz doll


----------



## Jimbo8 (3. Mai 2010)

morgen abend wird´s wetter gut!!!!


----------



## Jimbo8 (4. Mai 2010)

wenn´s wetter mitspielt heute Nachmittag so ab 17:15 h am Rewe???


----------



## KyleKatarn (4. Mai 2010)

Jimbo8 schrieb:


> wenn´s wetter mitspielt heute Nachmittag so ab 17:15 h am Rewe???



Wir haben heute noch Handwerker am Haus! Sollte das ganze rechtzeitig abgeschlossen sein, versuche ich mit dabei zu sein! Wenn ich nicht pünktlich da bin braucht ihr auf keinen Fall warten


----------



## KyleKatarn (5. Mai 2010)

Habe es leider nicht geschafft und konnte erst eine Stunde später starten. Wetter war aber trotz der Temperaturen gut, am Ende gabs sogar ein paar Sonnenstrahlen! Wurde dann eine kleine Runde von Schmitten-Oberreifenberg-Feldberg-Rotes Kreuz-Niederreifenberg-Schmitten. Seid Ihr auch gefahren? 
Gruß


----------



## hinzi (5. Mai 2010)

KyleKatarn schrieb:


> Habe es leider nicht geschafft und konnte erst eine Stunde später starten. Wetter war aber trotz der Temperaturen gut, am Ende gabs sogar ein paar Sonnenstrahlen! Wurde dann eine kleine Runde von Schmitten-Oberreifenberg-Feldberg-Rotes Kreuz-Niederreifenberg-Schmitten. Seid Ihr auch gefahren?
> Gruß



Nein ich leider nicht!!! ich falle erstmal mit einem verutschten lendenwirbel aus  und hoffe das ich bald wieder auf meinem bike sitzen kann...


----------



## Jimbo8 (5. Mai 2010)

Hallo hinzi! Gute Besserung, damit Du auch bald wieder fahren kannst!!!

Wir sind gestern noch gestartet,aber auch etwas später losgekommen und dann so wie *KyleKatarn *gefahren.

Gruß 
Stephan


----------



## Jimbo8 (31. Mai 2010)

wir wollen am Sonntag ab elf in den Taunus starten! wer hätte lust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hinzi (31. Mai 2010)

Jimbo8 schrieb:


> wir wollen am Sonntag ab elf in den Taunus starten! wer hätte lust?



meine lust wieder zu biken ist riesig ...aber ich traue mich noch nicht so recht


----------

